# Recurve revolution



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I thought some of you might be interested in a new website. It is called recurve revolution and has to do with traditional archery only. Someone that I shoot with just started it and he is looking for feedback so check it out and if you see anything just contact him or post on the forum.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Can you post a link? A google search did not come up with a web site.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.recurverevolution.com/


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

recurverevolution.com


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Very good looking site! I'm wanting to get a stick and string, so may be spending some time over there  :thumbs_up

I just had to snicker when i say a Rage banner ad on the front page though. they aint exactly what I think of when i think recurve. I'm not saying anything bad, just got a little chuckle. 

thanks for pointing this site out!!!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> Very good looking site! I'm wanting to get a stick and string, so may be spending some time over there  :thumbs_up
> 
> I just had to snicker when i say a Rage banner ad on the front page though. they aint exactly what I think of when i think recurve. I'm not saying anything bad, just got a little chuckle.
> 
> thanks for pointing this site out!!!


He didn't really want rage but when he went with Field Logic rage came along as well, but now Muzzy has contacted him so he will probably go with them.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

x-force hunter said:


> He didn't really want rage but when he went with Field Logic rage came along as well, but now Muzzy has contacted him so he will probably go with them.


Like I said. No meanness meant. A sponcer is a sponcer. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

Is the forum just a chat room?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

varmint101 said:


> Is the forum just a chat room?


I'm not sure but he has had some trouble getting it running and I don't think that it is complete yet.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Massachusetts??

Didn't know that there were any bowhunters in Mass
Is this in celebration of Kennedy's demise? :wink:


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Butternut said:


> Massachusetts??
> 
> Didn't know that there were any bowhunters in Mass
> Is this in celebration of Kennedy's demise? :wink:


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

The site has just been refinished.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

thanx for the info on the new site.
*ttt*.....:darkbeer:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------

